# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Gezuar festen e Sulltan Nevruzit 2009

## Bel ami

*Te dashur besimtare Bektashinj
*
_Deshiroj t'ju uroj juve dhe familjeve tuaja Festen e Sulltan Nevruzit.Lindja e Imam Aliut eshte edhe rilindja e shpirtit,eshte edhe rilindja e natyres,prandaj deshiroj cdo te mire per ju dhe familjet tuaja.Vit te mbare dhe te lumtur_

----------


## mia@

Gezuar Festen  besimtare Bektashinj!
Cfare gatuhet me kete rast?

----------


## Bel ami

Andej nga ne behen kurbane (qengja) dhe embelsira

----------


## Izadora

Bektashinjve ju uroje 

Gezuar festen e Nevrusit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Andej nga ne behen kurbane (qengja) dhe embelsira


Une nuk jam bektashije ,po me duket se sot behet byreku me 22 gjethe,po ishalla si hudhin nga ajo gjethja jote hahaha

----------


## white-knight

Gezuar Nevruzin te gjithe bektashinjve shqiptar.

----------


## flutura3105

Gezuar edhe nga ana ime te gjithe Bektashinjeve.

----------


## ilia spiro

Te gjithe bektashinjve ju uroj gezuar Sulltan Novruzin

----------


## riza2008

Gezuar Sulltan Novruzin te gjith bektashinjve kudo qe ndodhen.

----------


## altin55

> Andej nga ne behen kurbane (qengja) dhe embelsira



Dhe per ke behen keto kurbane!????

----------


## ARKIA

Gezuar!
Sa mali i Tomorrit me rrofshi. 
Nje raki e keni nga mua te gjithe sa jeni. 
 Novruz e paci vitin tere dhe Rakia lume!
Kjo eshte nje lloj Pashke (si ajo jona) apo jo?
Gezuar!

----------

